# Big fowlr build



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Never realized how big An 8' x 30" tank would look in my living room untill I was sitting in it last night.

Pics to come once it is plumbed and level

Got it all moved and into place Sunday and started on plumbing. Hopefully tonight I will be able to fill it with fresh water to test the plumbing and sumps

I'm going to be running 2 33gallon sumps that will sit side by side And eventually a 40g refuge / invert tank

Everything went as planned for putting it in the house other than my thermostat is directly above it so I will be relocating the thermostat around the corner


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

With so much space, why do only 33g sumps? They are only 12" wide so you'd have 11.5" inside for a big skimmer. Better off using a 18" or wider sump tank.

My display is only 24" wide but my sump is a 90g wide (4' x 2' x 18" tall). I wish it was bigger.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Totally agree with Anthony. 33g sump is way too small for the system. If not plumbed properly, it may even overflow when power fail.

I still have the 100g acrylic sump with 15g of bioballs all ready to go


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

It's Just what I have laying around I have a 90 like yours but it's being used as a freshwater tank ATM.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Also this way my skimmer, phosphate reactors, heaters, etc will be in 1 33 and I'll have live rock in the other


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aahh. Missed the 2X part. I think it is better than 1x65 unless there is plan to put in huge skimmer like Anthony's


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on the way the plumbing is 2 33g and 1 40g should be more than ok especially they're half filled. Personally for me I always like to do sumps at 1/3 the size of the display or even better 1/2 the size of display because I like making the middle section a display fuge.

Can't wait to see pics of the fowler!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My skimmer says its good for 300 and it will fit in the 33 with everything else but I might add a second skimmer later 
Sumps and refuges all to tether when it's 100% complete will be around 140gallons


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

But for now just two 33's


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is going to be quite a build to follow. Can't wait to see the first pics. Let me guess, is the stand welded steel?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2x4 wood came with tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ps is anyone wants to donate fish that have outgrown their tanks I know a guy with a big tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Be forewarned that plumbing a bunch of smaller tanks together is going to create a higher potential for a breakage/leak somewhere in the system. Multiple sumps & refugiums = extra holes, bulkheads & PVC. Big sump = no holes, no bulkheads, all PVC plumbing going up and down, not sideways.

Don't want to be reading a few months from now that you flooded your floor.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice light fixtures on wall. Spin them around and put two of these in.
E27 465nm 210-Lumen 3-LED Blue Light Bulb (2.8W 85~260V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Would make nice moonlights.:bigsmile: 
That tank is sweet. The bamboo shark will love it. Why not use your 120g for a sump, I think it would be perfect. Oh I have the ghost eel and banded eel that I will be putting up for sale, first dibs if interested.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Filled the tank only 1 leaky bulkhead on the secondary drain


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Chewie said:


> Nice light fixtures on wall. Spin them around and put two of these in.
> E27 465nm 210-Lumen 3-LED Blue Light Bulb (2.8W 85~260V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Would make nice moonlights.:bigsmile:
> That tank is sweet. The bamboo shark will love it. Why not use your 120g for a sump, I think it would be perfect. Oh I have the ghost eel and banded eel that I will be putting up for sale, first dibs if interested.


How much? Did you get your reflectors?


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Is that the tank Paul was running in the front of the shop?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yuppers tis the one


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So after letting it sit full of freshwater for 8 hrs with power and 12 hrs without power I figured out the bugs and fixed them. Saturday was the big transfer and everything went smooth other than the bamboo shark did not want to be netted









Also the tangs love it and my hippo tang is swimming around like a retard


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Should have put a trail of silversides from one tank to the other for the shark. He would have followed it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

She... Ya haha pretty sure she's the biggest pig in my tank other than my grouper but he's pellet trained
I ordered her a boyfriend


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

How is the tank going? More pictures please :bigsmile:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pics to come tonight or tomorrow


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be adding about 150lbs of livestock to the sump if it will fit...

Sump is a 75g drilled

Livestock as of right now:

Tangs:

Sailfin x2
Hippo 
Naso
Chocolate
"black Bali" some sort of bristle tooth
Yellow tang

Sharks:

White spot bamboo x2
Coral cat shark

Misc:

Raccoon butterfly
Spotted grouper
2 eels
Giant ugly damsel
Big huge ugly hermit crab for the sump

The damsel is also going in the sump, possibly being cut up for the sharks

And there's a tomini tang , dragon wrasse, and cleaner wrasse in my rsm 34 growing out then being moved to the monster tank

Running 6 power heads of various sizes until I pick up some mp's

Slowly adding sand as well

Once I sell my 150 I'm hoping to find a purple tang, Achilles tang and I forget the name of the other one I want


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

After adding a lot of sand.... I've realized I need more


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good Tyler. I want to come out and see in person some time.L


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

man oh man, i wish i didnt live in a small apartment...... i want a big tank like this! looks great so far!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Newer full tank shot


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

